# Datenabgleich mittels SSH und rsync



## pee (26. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich würde gerne *rsync* benutzen um ein Verzeichnis auf  meinem Rechner (mit mehreren Unterordnern) mit dem auf einem entfernten  Rechner per SSH abzugleichen. Rsync gibt mir ja die Möglichkeit, nur die  Daten abzugleichen, die sich tatsächlich verändert haben. Im  Ubuntuusers-Wiki habe ich folgenden Befehl gefunden:


```
rsync -avze ssh /home/benutzer benutzer@rechner.de:/backups
```
Synchronisiert dieser Befehl nur die Dateien, die sich  geändert haben und werden die Unterordner mit synchronisiert? Wenn nein,  wie müsste ich dann diesen Befehl abändern?

HAND


----------

